
Switching my open-source projects from Bitbucket to Github - joeyespo
http://eli.thegreenplace.net/2013/06/09/switching-my-open-source-projects-from-bitbucket-to-github/
======
thejosh
GitHub really has won the war on opensource, bitbucket is nice though for
unlimited private repositories (if it's only you or tiny team).

It seems that if your project isn't on Github it doesn't exist (there are some
obvious exceptions to this).

